# R15 does not power on



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

I suspended my service 9/2. On that date I unplugged everything on the R-15 because by reading this forum that was the thing to do because unlike the TiVo DVRs you can't view your recordings. The problem I have now is there is nothing! The unit does not turn on. The Hard Drive is spinning but its like its on standby. I also have an R-10 and of course being a TiVo I have no problem with viewing my NPL. With the R-15 I have reset, restarted, unplugged, hit the the power button to no avail. This is not an important issue because to me the R-15 is no sub for a TiVo. I just like to get what I paid for espescially when there is a two year committment.
I just want to know if there is anything I can do. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lonewoolf said:


> I suspended my service 9/2. On that date I unplugged everything on the R-15 because by reading this forum that was the thing to do because unlike the TiVo DVRs you can't view your recordings. The problem I have now is there is nothing! The unit does not turn on. The Hard Drive is spinning but its like its on standby. I also have an R-10 and of course being a TiVo I have no problem with viewing my NPL. With the R-15 I have reset, restarted, unplugged, hit the the power button to no avail. This is not an important issue because to me the R-15 is no sub for a TiVo. I just like to get what I paid for espescially when there is a two year committment.
> I just want to know if there is anything I can do.
> Thank you in advance


How long have you had the R15?.If it's under 90 days it's under warranty.If not it's $19.95 S&H.If you have the protection plan it's free.Just a suggestion when you ask for a replacement ask for the R22.


----------



## lonewoolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> How long have you had the R15?.If it's under 90 days it's under warranty.If not it's $19.95 S&H.If you have the protection plan it's free.Just a suggestion when you ask for a replacement ask for the R22.


Since August of 2007. I have had TiVo since the summer of 2001 be it DTV and S/A with ZERO problems. Let me verify that! No problems, zilch, nada, nothing! I got the R-15 because the lease fee was $0.00. up front. I was not about to pay an upfront fee for a leased DVR. This leased R-15 is a joke because of a commitment as is all DTV equipment but I won't get into it now because stupidity seems to be contagious nowadays. 
Rant is over. I do not want to spend Twenty dollars to replace their DVR. Their DVR does not work! I do not own this DVR. So bottom line is that I'm looking if anyone has experienced this before. Thanks again


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

lonewoolf said:


> Since August of 2007. I have had TiVo since the summer of 2001 be it DTV and S/A with ZERO problems. Let me verify that! No problems, zilch, nada, nothing! I got the R-15 because the lease fee was $0.00. up front. I was not about to pay an upfront fee for a leased DVR.


OK, I'm confused. You said you suspended your service but you want to view your recordings on your leased R15 because you _want to get what you paid for_ but it turns out you paid *nothing* for the R15. 

And apparently powering it down caused something to fail so now it doesn't work at all...and you aren't willing to pay the measly $20 S & H charge to get it replaced?

Cheer up. The R22 and HD DVR's don't let you view your recordings for very long unless they get "refreshed" by the satellite (and an indication that your account is valid and active which yours isn't). This may have been added to the R15 as there have been many, many software upgrades. So maybe it isn't "broken" at all.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If your R15 was disconnected from the satellite feed before you suspended your account, you should be able to start it up, press exit when it searches for satellite, the use either menu or list to view previously recorded shows. That will work for some limited amount of time (until it fails to get periodic re-authorization).

If your R15 does not even start up when you re-apply power, then it apparently suffered some type of failure in the power removal re-applcation which most likely will require a replacement.

About the only sure-fire way to know if it is an authorization issue or a hardware issue is to re-activate your account have have the R15 re-authorized. Until then, it sounds like you will not be able to use it. Enjoy the shows on your R10.

Carl


----------



## mccskey (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm experiencing the same issue here. I went on vacation for a week and when i left i turned off the power button on the front panel. Came back from my trip today and the unit will not turn on. I can hear the hard drive spinning, but no LED lights on the panel and no audio or video. I've tried red reboot and unplugging. No luck... anyone else with this issue or is it that dtv equipment only has a 2yr life span?


----------



## jfosut (Dec 10, 2006)

I too am having a similar issue. My R15 is in a seldom used room and I went in to do some work in that room and noticed the R15 was completely off. I hit the power button and nothing happened. 

When I got down on my hands and knees and got close to it, I can hear it clicking, but it's not a bad HDD clicking... It sounds more like a transformer inside is trying to click on, but can't. I've heard enough dead and dying HDD's in my day to know that's not what this is! I've had mine about 2 years as well, and it was used daily for the first couple of months before it was exiled when we got a HD DVR.

My question is if I call DTV and they send me a replacement for $20, does that extend my contract? If so I'll just get a unit from ebay/craigslist! I don't plan on leaving DTV any time soon, but I'm not going to get roped into a longer contract over a DVR that rarely gets used!

EDIT - Forgot to mention that the R15, like all my DVRs is on a UPS, so I don't think it was anything storm or power related that took it out, unless it came through the coax!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think getting a leased replacement for an owned dvr will give you a service committment. Leased replacing leased should not (I think). Service plan replacment also should not.

Carl


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I think getting a leased replacement for an owned dvr will give you a service committment. Leased replacing leased should not (I think). Service plan replacment also should not.
> 
> Carl


...depending on the CSR that does the transaction and the mood of DirecTV's computer system at the time!


----------



## jfosut (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Carl, the R15 is a leased box... I own my two Tivo based units and 'lease' my R15 and HR20. I guess I'll give them a call some time and take a shot as getting a replacement!


----------

